# Neutrik Connectors



## Drtmonster (7/9/18)

Hello

Has anyone had any success using Neutrik 32A connectors for their kettle and HLT?

These are from the audio/visual world, but have been recommend as a neat alternative.

If anyone has used them what configuration did you use with them coming into and from the control panel?

Thanks

Rich


----------

